# In the Drizzle: My BMW e38



## dophineh

I took a few pictures the other day, despite the drizzle, I kept my Nikon D80 fairly dry.

Used a tripod, and a variety of SLR (35mm film) lenses that I have purchased recently for cheap. They cannot communicate with my DSLR D80, meaning I have to manually focus and manually set the f-stop on the lens. Also, the light meter won't work since the camera and lens aren't communicating. 

Lenses used:
Promaster 60-300mm. 4-5.6
Tokina 35-200mm 3.5-5.6
Tokina 28-85mm 3.5-4.5

Here are the pictures, I used the Darkroom 2.0 AKA Photoshop on all the photos. My car is a 1998 BMW 740il with m parallel 18" wheels and NEX Coil over suspension providing the low. Let me know your thoughts/feelings. :mrgreen:


----------



## TimboAA

Some of these look more like cityscape photos with your car in it than photos of the car. Is this what you're going for?

3 is my favorite shot. 
5 is the best of the car.

Thoughts:
1. doesn't do much for me
2. A better shot/version of #1. This could be cropped better.
3. Nice lines, best photo of the series. I would love to see the photo 'pop' just a little more.
4. Good use of a red interior light. Perhaps a better angle of approach on the car to show off those wheels that are hidden in the shadow. Level out the car?
5. Best shot of the car. I'd fix this so its not going down hill.
6. Same as number 4. Background does little to help the picture.


----------



## dak1b

dophineh said:


> I took a few pictures the other day, despite the drizzle, I kept my Nikon D80 fairly dry.
> 
> Used a tripod, and a variety of SLR (35mm film) lenses that I have purchased recently for cheap. They cannot communicate with my DSLR D80, meaning I have to manually focus and manually set the f-stop on the lens. Also, the light meter won't work since the camera and lens aren't communicating.
> 
> Lenses used:
> Promaster 60-300mm. 4-5.6
> Tokina 35-200mm 3.5-5.6
> Tokina 28-85mm 3.5-4.5
> 
> Here are the pictures, I used the Darkroom 2.0 AKA Photoshop on all the photos. My car is a 1998 BMW 740il with m parallel 18" wheels and NEX Coil over suspension providing the low. Let me know your thoughts/feelings. :mrgreen:



ha funny i've seen u on bimmerfourms!  :mrgreen:

FTW!!!!!!!! nice!!


----------



## boogschd

<3 #4 & #3 (crop out the civic!  )


----------



## Sam6644

I like the car more than the photos


----------

